# Rockets confo for halter class?



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

He looks pretty solid though he's standing camped under a good bit.

Look better if he wasn't falling asleep lol. I'm sure he won't be at the show.

I can't see the bald spot so I'd say leave it, though his mane is long and wispy and I think would look better pulled. But that would make the bald spot more noticeable. I guess if it's really bad roach it but his neck is long and thin.

This is your fiancé's 31 yo TB? He's looking really good!

Just for fun a (lousy) pic of my MFT that is a _retired ranch horse_:

Look familiar? Sorry I'm just like "where have I seen that picture before? lol, though slightly different scenery!) So I guess he will do well in a ranch horse conformation class!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

wow they could be related! and yes thats his 30+ tb (we dont know what he is honestly). i would pull it but i cant bring myself to do that. its thing enough that i could trimm it with thinninf shears and youd never know.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

BUT i dont want to focus on his age. his age is not whats going to place, its his confo and thats what im looking for. i want to have fun but i dont want to get laughed out of the ring ether.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

im also going to get one of my coworkers to trim his mane with thinning shears before the show so it looks pulled. his mane is so thinn that pulling would make it look pathetic. here are some pics of his mane and the bald spot.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

As I said, he looks pretty solid. I'm guessing for ranch horse they just want a good "using" horse. He does have some weak points and does look like an older horse (though I do think you will get brownie points when you say how old he is as he does look amazing)

For a fun show definitely worth it. I don't know how much time you have but I'd do something with the mane (pulled/cut unless you think it would make the bald spot worse). I don't know what is expected I just think it would look better, not too short though.

One thing I would try to do (and would do regardless of the show) is work on those front feet (looks like a pretty long toe and underrun heel) and work on getting him standing more naturally and setting him up to stand nicely as well.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

The bald spot is down above his withers?

I'd get it down to 5/6 inches. You can decide as you go. If the bald spot is near the end as I think you may be able to blend it in.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

he was due for a trimming in the pics. his feet have since been done and they look alot better. fil was focusing on my mare and he was ouchy after his abcess so he did not trimm him as well as he would normaly before the pics where taken. he keeps haveing issues with that abcess though and its driveing me bonkers!

yes its above his withers from him sticking his head into his girlfriends stall allday lol.

i was thinking of trimming it like this.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Personally I think that looks pretty short (for Rocket) his neck is a weak point and the shorter it is the more it will show that and look funny.

I am thinking more like this:


But again, hard without seeing him in person.

It also doesn't need to be pulled pulled, it can be shortened and neatened and still look natural:


Just see as you go but remember you can always go shorter but you can't regrow it (overnight). I think a longer look would be better for him.

I think this length would be good, based off her hand prob 6". For tight English braids you would want just the span of the hand but for just the pulled look without braids (or for "normal" braids not super fancy ones lol) most people do longer. I usually do the vertical span of my hand plus a few. Now that I say that you may want more like 8"? I'm so bad with numbers. Basically I think he would be better with a longer look as opposed to the super short one.


NOT this:


Keeping in mind I know nothing about this specific class. Why is no one else posting? lol


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

ill post the rules for you real quick. thank you  fot your help! i would like to braid it and keep it long but it would be funny with all the hair missing to have this nice long mane.

"Ranch Horse Conformation - #30a 
Horses are to be shown in hand with a nylon, leather, or rope halter without braided or banded manes and no tail extensions. Horses will walk to the judge one at a time, stop, setup, and then trot off into a head to tail line. The judge will look at your horse from various angles and evaluate the horse’s structural correctness, balance, and functional ability. The horse should look as though it would perform cutting, riding, working cow, and trail classes."


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Hmm that last sentence to me makes me visualize the long mane..though it also makes me visualize a QH.

I think a pulled mane would be a better look for him but maybe not something to do for the show. I don't think the missing chunk looks bad, at least not in the breeze lol.

Can you tidy it so it's more like the second pic I posted of the bay in western tack?


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

well we wont be doing the blue ribbon horse show. its filled with hightly competitive appy and paint breeders. sooo ill bring him with me and negra to the open show hosted by the saddle club. he wont win against my friends arab (who is knocking out the compitition last few shows) but thats ok. it will be my first show and it will be fun for the old man. now i just need to find a halter for him that goes with green as negras arab halter has green on it. ill be handing him off to my fiance as he hands me my mare and back in the ring i go lol. no time to change.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> He looks pretty solid though he's standing camped under a good bit.
> 
> Look better if he wasn't falling asleep lol. I'm sure he won't be at the show.


lol! the first mock halter show i had with my mare she fell asleep while waiting for the judge XD she did very well in the actual show though ( grand champ mares and reserve grand champion over all)


----------

